# Canada 2010



## shooteminthelips

Our trip was a huge success this year. We shot lots of birds adults and juvies alike. Targeted only snow geese, but we shot a lot of "other birds" including specks, ducks, honkers, and cranes. We never setup on the other birds, but got into a lot of good traffic spots while targeting snows. Ended up with one banded mallard drake and one banded blue goose. I hope everyone enjoys the pictures.

Day 1









Day 2









Day 3









Day 4









Day 5









Day 6









Day 7









Day 8









The Super Star









The Moron









Got to love cranes that decoy to blue goose decoys!


----------



## shooteminthelips

Sorry some of the pictures got cut off with up load! Piles are bigger but you get the idea! :beer:


----------



## wildrice

Great job, especially on the Ickabobs..............


----------



## bluebill25

Nice piles boys. You guys just get back?


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

Bluebill

leaving tomorrow after one last night in the meatgrinder

think of me when you're running cats...needle D!


----------



## Codeman

Holy Crap that is a ton of birds!!! Is there not a possesion limit in canada like in the US? But that is awesome, I wish I could have luck like that for even one day. I am lucky to even get 10 geese.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Got back a week ago.


----------



## averyghg

is the "moron" kids name brandon and from minot?


----------



## bluebill25

bucky- i know u lucky bastards. i just talked to joe, he said no mallard hunting just straight snow goosin. i'll be in nd for 5 or 6 days next wednesday. good luck needle dick


----------



## 6162rk

next time your up here we need to talk about the roof on my shed. the picture shows how it collapsed from all the birds on it. going to have to fix that.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Sure Mr. Farmer whatever it takes to be able to shoot 3 limits of birds, out of your one field in one trip again! I will fix the roof!


----------



## shooteminthelips

Yes that is Brandon Yates from Minot.


----------



## averyghg

shooteminthelips said:


> Yes that is Brandon Yates from Minot.


haha yeah i thought he looked familiar, havent seen him in over 8 years since highschool track, i guess you never forget your the face of your competition


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Right on - leave for Sask. tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## wingaddict

looks like some fun hunts.

Curious as to what happened to the Tanglefrees you were running this spring? looks like they got replaced with G&H shells. :thumb:


----------



## shooteminthelips

We ran mainly socks with a mixture of an few dozen G&H shell decoys one of the guys had in his garage. We put the shell decoys out maybe 3 times the entire hunt. As we didnt really need the numbers and they were kind of a pain in the *** to deal with every morning. Don't need big numbers in Canada or Full bodys to get the job done. As the pictures show.

But if you are courious yes I did sell all my full body decoys this summer.


----------



## sno

very cool :beer: that must have been a great time


----------



## WingedShooter7

Looks like some sweet hunts man!

Pardon me asking, but if you sold all your full bodies, what is the point of the massive trailer? You could fit thousands of sillosocks in that thing....


----------



## shooteminthelips

I have a fairly big honker spread for 1. And as far as snows go by the time I get my quad with tracks in it, otter tubs, 8 blinds, callers, and other gear up there it fills up fast. Also when you go on a long trip we bring everything we need to live on including freezers, coolers, big grill, etc.. Plus I hate having a trailer so packed that I cant get to what I need, when I need it. So for all the gear and long trips I go on, the 20ft trailer works great for me. Gas millage sucks, but I have what I need and I can get to everything very easily without unloading the entire trailer.


----------



## wingaddict

WingedShooter7 said:


> Looks like some sweet hunts man!
> 
> Pardon me asking, but if you sold all your full bodies, what is the point of the massive trailer? You could fit thousands of sillosocks in that thing....


more room for decals, duh. :lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips

Yep takes 20 ft to get all those on there.


----------



## snodak

i had a buddy go up there with 300 huggies and 150 hefty paper plates and they shot 160 a day for a whole week a dumbass with downs could decoy them up there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips

Really think that anyone can go up there and kill that many? How come there isnt a over abundance of pictures on all the hunting websites. There is a lot more that goes into it then you think. Gear, timing, scouting, everything that makes you sucessful in the states makes you successful in Canada. I would bet you have never even been up there before? Moral of the story is some years you :beer: slaughter them and some years you get schooled. Just like hunting in the states. I have had hunts in years past we shot 20 birds in a day, but that is why they call it hunting.


----------



## snodak

pretty sure anyone could go up there and slaughter them


----------



## bluebird

When i was crossing the boarder back into the states they had the Federal Game wardens checking birds and from what they said it was hit or miss some people did good and some did just ok. Lips i agree with you most people who make that comment have never been up across the boarder. Yes we hammered them this year but without putting in some work to find the right situation it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## shooteminthelips

If your so sure why dont you go and post some pictures. I have been going up there for 6 years. And there are morons at the motel that come back with 10 birds a day. There are very few guys who go up there that make it happen. From looking at the slips that people bring back across the boarder at the station. Not very many guys make it happen. But since you are such a good snow hunter go up in 2011 and post your pictures. Prove you theory because if it is true I am sure you could get it done no problem. :beer:


----------



## wingaddict

a group only shoots 10 birds a day in canada and they are "morons"? :roll:

Possibly one of the most arrogant statements ive read on here.

Would 20 birds just make them idiots and 40 make them just a little slow?

Its never without some work, but I get a kick out of guys who pound their chests with how well they did in canada, funny how its usually the same guys who brag about shooting limits of early season canadas.


----------



## Chaws

wingaddict said:


> a group only shoots 10 birds a day in canada and they are "morons"? :roll:
> 
> Possibly one of the most arrogant statements ive read on here.
> 
> Would 20 birds just make them idiots and 40 make them just a little slow?
> 
> Its never without some work, but I get a kick out of guys who pound their chests with how well they did in canada, funny how its usually the same guys who brag about shooting limits of early season canadas.


You'd shoot more with big white sunglasses and a bigger trailer guaranteed!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Most people don't post the pictures because it isn't a big dick contest...

Putting up piles of birds just looks tacky. Putting up a few of the nicer birds, with the dog and hunters looks 100% better then 75 dirty, bloody birds. It comes down to taste. If a non hunter sees a pile like you have they think... slobs.... but if they see birds that have been cleaned off, hung up... or layed down whichever... with the dogs posing along with the hunter. They may think... wow these guys respect the birds... and do it right.

Don't even get me started on the trailer. oke:


----------



## USAlx50

If its about posting pics where are your pics from last spring? Its a ****ty deal that you have to pump your chest about shooting snows in Canada on multiple websites. if you were smart you'd shut up and count your blessings, but instead you have to broadcast **** on the internets.

Yes I've been there. It's not always great, I know some good hunters who have struggled but it can be.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Those that can't do come on here an knock me I guess. I guess I am kind of pumping my chest, we had some great hunts. I did post some pictures from last spring. I just like how all you guys gang up on me and now you tell me that posting pile pictures is "tacky" what about all the deer pictures you guys post on this forum? Fact of the matter is that we had some great shoots and I wanted to share some pictures. I have got a lot of messages and phone calls from people who love the pictures. And some of the stories behind some of the hunts.

I am not going to defend myself anymore. If you dont like the pictures dont look at them. If you dont like the trailer that doesnt hurt my feelings, a lot of people think it looks cool and I like it so that is all that matters. If you dont like the sunglasses that is to bad, my hunting buddies think they look stupid too, however I like them. So what it all comes down to I dont care what you guys think. My self and the group of hunters I hunt with, are just going to keep doing what were doing. Which is slap the heck out of ducks and geese. I am going to keep posting more "tacky pictures", rocking the white sun glasses, and piling up the geese.  :thumb:


----------



## bluebird

My question why does everyone care so much about what Lips post on this site? Really who gives a F*%$# about PETA and everyone who supports them (no it doesn't give hunters a bad name these birds are over populated). Obviously Lips doesn't care what people think and everyone responds this way every time he post something. Seriously I think everyone who talks all the Sh!t to ya has a serious man crush on ya. Isn't this one of the purposes of a forum? Telling people about your hunt and posting pictures? People are just jealous and keep talking all the crap because it is entertaining.


----------



## wingaddict

Now I get it! He has the 20' trailer to haul 20 dozen sillosocks and his gigantic ego!

:lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips

No the trailer is to haul around all the dead geese, 20 dozen sillo socks, and my ego! :beer:

Which makes me understand why I see a lot of 6 x 12ft trailers going down the road. People must not be shooting any birds to fill it up. Thanks bluebird it really is ok, just let them talk. Like I said some people get it done and post pictures with the successes. Other talk smack about those that that do, because they are jelous. It is funny how I post pictures of great hunts. Some of the pictures werent even of dead birds, just us being goofballs. And there is still the need to be jelous and try to get a dig in. That is alright like I said I will keep doing what I am doing. They can look at the big bird pile pictures and be jelous. Then continue to take shots. It is funny how it is always the same 3 or 4 guys on here too. You would think they would get sick of talking smack and get out in the field and shoot something.


----------



## bluebird

Really they must have a man crush on ya.

Check this video out of a flock that came in on our last hunt of the trip this year.


----------



## Save Hens

A bigger trailer isnt going to shoot a guy anymore geese than a smaller one like a 6x12....especially runnin socks and hunting virgin birds...a guy could go up there in an astro van


----------



## Save Hens

anyhow..nice shoots up there


----------



## chrisg

I only have one questions. What did you do with all the birds. Dont say you ate them all either, no way I'm buying that, I was just up there for a week and our group smashed them too. We ate goose everday for six of us and we ate damn near 30 or 40, But Eight days of what 80 birds or so adds up, plus cranes and darks. Possession is only 3 times daily, so what the heck did you do with them all?


----------



## shooteminthelips

We ate them! :beer:


----------



## Codeman

I am just going to say There is no way you ate all of those birds. I have no problem seeing pics of ppl having one great hunt a year like that in the spring. But 8 days worth. That is absolutely ridiculous. Sure the birds need to be conserved because of their overpopulation. But there is a difference between hunting birds and just killing them. Now you do the math, we will say 80 birds a day. Times 8 days. That is 640 birds. I have no clue if canada has a limit which that is their problem. But ok figure you breast the birds and get roughly 3 pounds of breast meat per bird. Three times 640 is 1920 pounds of meat!!!! That is absolutely ridiculous. There is no way that you are ever going to eat 1920 pounds of meat. If you do the math there are four of you and if you ate the meat every single day you would have to eat over a pound of meat every day for an entire year. Like I said it is your life, and I am not saying don't hunt, but I think that is a little extreme. IM sure it is great hunting, but sometimes you got to realize that you had a couple good days and not take advantage of it and continue to slaughter obnoxious amounts of birds.

This is what gives hunters a bad name. People that kill 600-700 birds.

Well to each there own.


----------



## snodak

by the way whatever happened to tundrasavers.com????


----------



## chrisg

Re: Canada 2010
by shooteminthelips » Tue Nov 02, 2010 5:18 pm

We ate them! Shootem in the lips~ Boys

Sure big guy, keep tell yourself you ate all those birds. :rollin: Looked like great shoots, but I ain't buying you ate all them birds. And Possession was certainly reached before the end of the trip, from the looks of things. Good for you and your 20ft trailer. :eyeroll:


----------



## shooteminthelips

But they sure were tasty! :beer:


----------



## Goosehauler23

viewtopic.php?f=96&t=84226


----------



## shooteminthelips

I had some family issues set my plans back for awhile. Hopefully I will be able to get something going soon. Got lots of good footage spring and now fall. Hopefully soon I will be able to finish some projects I wanted to.


----------



## Toonhunter

Saskatchewan like any where in this world it seems has some very poor areas in the province. Like most hunters who take the time to come here i am sure Lips and his crew took the time to research what they could do with the extra birds they WANTED to hunt. There are quite a few agencies that will take cleaned birds from hunters to distribute these birds to the needy. All in all it is a win win situation. Hunters get to hunt more, and people in need get a QUALITY wild meat that they would not otherwise have access to. Maybe before you spout off about something in a negative way YOU should do a little research into the issue at hand. Don't let the negative Ned's get ya down Lips! People from here appreciate the money and resources you bring to our Province :beer:


----------



## Toonhunter

Oh and thanks for posting the pics Lips! Loved em and hope to see more soon


----------



## Codeman

Ok well Im not sure on laws in canada. But I know in america we have possesion limits, so he was breaking the law if there was one in canada. The laws are in place for a reason. And I like when ppl sit here and rag on ppl down south jumping snows and slaughtering them tons at a time. They say not using decoys is horrible. Well slaughtering that many birds is just as bad in my opinion using decoys. It is bad enough if they shoot snows, but look at all the cranes, ducks, and geese. These birds are not in excessive numbers. I just say there is no need for anyone to shoot that many birds. It is not sportsmanship to do that. Sportsmanship is hunting what "you" need or are going to use. Not taking what you can get and being greedy. Just imagine if every single hunter was that greedy that they would shoot 600 plus birds in a week. Soon hunting would get a terrible name, and birds would act differently and pretty soon our fun sport will have changed for the worse. My opinion is keep it in moderation. Be thankful for one or two days like that and then move on and not be greedy.


----------



## mikehaines70

who took the cookies from the cookie jar who me not me i love apples!


----------



## bluebird

Codeman said:


> Ok well Im not sure on laws in canada. But I know in america we have possesion limits, so he was breaking the law if there was one in canada. The laws are in place for a reason. And I like when ppl sit here and rag on ppl down south jumping snows and slaughtering them tons at a time. They say not using decoys is horrible. Well slaughtering that many birds is just as bad in my opinion using decoys. It is bad enough if they shoot snows, but look at all the cranes, ducks, and geese. These birds are not in excessive numbers. I just say there is no need for anyone to shoot that many birds. It is not sportsmanship to do that. Sportsmanship is hunting what "you" need or are going to use. Not taking what you can get and being greedy. Just imagine if every single hunter was that greedy that they would shoot 600 plus birds in a week. Soon hunting would get a terrible name, and birds would act differently and pretty soon our fun sport will have changed for the worse. My opinion is keep it in moderation. Be thankful for one or two days like that and then move on and not be greedy.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## chrisg

Toonhunter said:


> Saskatchewan like any where in this world it seems has some very poor areas in the province. Like most hunters who take the time to come here i am sure Lips and his crew took the time to research what they could do with the extra birds they WANTED to hunt. There are quite a few agencies that will take cleaned birds from hunters to distribute these birds to the needy. All in all it is a win win situation. Hunters get to hunt more, and people in need get a QUALITY wild meat that they would not otherwise have access to. Maybe before you spout off about something in a negative way YOU should do a little research into the issue at hand. Don't let the negative Ned's get ya down Lips! People from here appreciate the money and resources you bring to our Province :beer:


Never said Shootem broke any laws, but I sure as hell know it would take a whole damn tribe of starving marvins to eat that many geese in order to stay under the possession limits. If he gave them to the food bank good job on his part, but state that already Shootem dont act like you ate them to stay legal. I was there a week ago and know we ate a boatload of birds but no where near what it would take to stay under possession. I think we ate them for every meal except one in 7 days...

Maybe next time I will come up for two weeks and bring a few extra cases of shells and shoot my limit everyday so I can fill up all the local food pantries for you TOON.......... :beer:


----------



## brobones

Toonhunter said:


> Saskatchewan like any where in this world it seems has some very poor areas in the province. Like most hunters who take the time to come here i am sure Lips and his crew took the time to research what they could do with the extra birds they WANTED to hunt. There are quite a few agencies that will take cleaned birds from hunters to distribute these birds to the needy. All in all it is a win win situation. Hunters get to hunt more, and people in need get a QUALITY wild meat that they would not otherwise have access to. Maybe before you spout off about something in a negative way YOU should do a little research into the issue at hand. Don't let the negative Ned's get ya down Lips! People from here appreciate the money and resources you bring to our Province :beer:


I would like to know more about the quite a few agencies that take cleaned birds. I know the food bank in Saskatoon will not longer take any goose breasts unless the meat has been inspected. This has been in place for over 3 years. I talked to the manger 3 years ago and he told me exactly that, it is the feds that make the rules, and in force them. So please share the other agencies that except the goose meat.
If you wanted to give venison away the Saskatchewan Wildlife Federation will support that and get it to the food banks but that is only for venison not goose meat.

Thanks Toonhunter looking forward to reading about these agencies...
FYI according to the Canadian Wildlife Services records and studies just under 25% of the birds shot in Canada by USA hunters accompany them back home.


----------



## wingaddict

Very solid facts from a guy who lives in Canada, thanks for your reply Brobones. 
Sadly I bet that 25% number is very accurate.

So where are these "food banks" that everyone seems to find in Canada? In all my trips to Canada, I've found no more than a few people who want just a bird or two, "gifted" to them. I'd bet 90% of the guys who say they found someone to "take all their birds" or "they ate them all"  is full of chit and there are some fat coyotes running around in Sask.

As a guy who travels to Canada to hunt, I find it sad how little respect that many US hunters show the resource. Its pictures and post like shootems that give US hunters a bad name and feeds the "arrogant US" stereotype.

Shootem posted these pics to feed his ego. Not for any ones enjoyment than his own. Proof by, the lack of anything other than "hero shots".


----------



## bluebird

wingaddict said:


> Very solid facts from a guy who lives in Canada, thanks for your reply Brobones.
> Sadly I bet that 25% number is very accurate.
> 
> ".


This year i gave over 200 birds away to farmers who's land we hunted. I believe this happens a lot. Almost every person we offered birds to was happy to take some. You don't find this in the states.


----------



## chrisg

wingaddict said:


> Very solid facts from a guy who lives in Canada, thanks for your reply Brobones.
> Sadly I bet that 25% number is very accurate.
> 
> So where are these "food banks" that everyone seems to find in Canada? In all my trips to Canada, I've found no more than a few people who want just a bird or two, "gifted" to them. I'd bet 90% of the guys who say they found someone to "take all their birds" or "they ate them all" is full of chit and there are some fat coyotes running around in Sask.
> 
> As a guy who travels to Canada to hunt, I find it sad how little respect that many US hunters show the resource. Its pictures and post like shootems that give US hunters a bad name and feeds the "arrogant US" stereotype.
> 
> Shootem posted these pics to feed his ego. Not for any ones enjoyment than his own. Proof by, the lack of anything other than "hero shots".


I will say we ate alot up there, not 100 like some evidently, and we did get to possession and I went home two days early...... I brought home 60 snows, 16 ducks and 5 specks. I have a great time up there when I get to come enjoy it but I just wonder what they do with all those birds. We shot our 360 in the few days I was there and its way more than just enough....


----------



## SDwaterfowler

bluebird said:


> wingaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very solid facts from a guy who lives in Canada, thanks for your reply Brobones.
> Sadly I bet that 25% number is very accurate.
> 
> ".
> 
> 
> 
> This year i gave over 200 birds away to farmers who's land we hunted. I believe this happens a lot. Almost every person we offered birds to was happy to take some. You don't find this in the states.
Click to expand...

Sounds like the same thing our group does every year. We gift a lot of birds to the farmer's that let us hunt their land and they are always more than appreciative of the meat. Sometimes they also point us in the direction of others they know that would appreciate some meat. There is also a food bank in the town we typically hunt close to that has taken a lot of our meat. I could care less what people are doing with their meat as long as it is not being wasted or thrown in a pile of weeds or a tree grove. But for someone to say they ate hundreds of birds while they were up there for a few days... :lame: We eat waterfowl for almost every meal of every day while we are up there and it doesn't put much of a dent in the amount of birds we shoot.


----------



## brobones

bluebird said:


> wingaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very solid facts from a guy who lives in Canada, thanks for your reply Brobones.
> Sadly I bet that 25% number is very accurate.
> 
> ".
> 
> 
> 
> This year i gave over 200 birds away to farmers who's land we hunted. I believe this happens a lot. Almost every person we offered birds to was happy to take some. You don't find this in the states.
Click to expand...

I have have lived in SK for 47 of my 49 years, have hunted on my own for 30 of those years and I can honestly say I have not gifted more than a dozen birds out to farmers and like many of you that hunt here I ask the farmer pretty much all the time if he or she would like a few. 
Maybe I don't hunt in the right areas but I wonder what a farmer would do with all of those birds him self. This year most of the farmers biggest concerns was getting the crop in the bin not cleaning waterfowl that someone else shot.

The second point that comes to mind is did you put your name and Migratory Bird permit number on each bag so the farmer is not liable for shooting and possessing all of those birds. If you didn't, depending on how many people live in the farm house and posses a Migratory game permit they could be over their possession limit and have to be accountable for those birds not the, people who gifted out the birds.

From my conversations with people from Canadian Wildlife Services gifting is a loop hole in the law. I too have gifted out a few birds here and there but not in the numbers you have stated. If the loop hole gets fixed it will change the way we all hunt I am sure.
What I have done is made up tags and labels that have my name and Migratory Bird Permit # on them with me if and when I do gift out a bird or two.


----------



## Chuck Smith

A little off subject but Bones brings it up.... In MB if you gift a bird it is still considered a part of your possession limit. It is right in the regs. Then you also need to put your license info on it as well. It is not like in the states.

shootem.... great pics and keep posting them. I am sure some of the numbers these guys are saying 8 days 80 birds....might not get the fact you scouted a day or two. :beer: But love seeing pictures from any trip.

But one thing is we need to see more golden retrievers in pictures.... ;-)


----------



## chrisg

Chuck Smith said:


> A little off subject but Bones brings it up.... In MB if you gift a bird it is still considered a part of your possession limit. It is right in the regs. Then you also need to put your license info on it as well. It is not like in the states.
> 
> shootem.... great pics and keep posting them. I am sure some of the numbers these guys are saying 8 days 80 birds....might not get the fact you scouted a day or two. :beer: But love seeing pictures from any trip.
> 
> But one thing is we need to see more golden retrievers in pictures.... ;-)


Look again Chuck. If he scouted a day or two why did Shootem list all the pics to different day???? I believe he had some great shoots but I just was curious about WTH they did with all those birds. I for one was sarcastic is saying I would go up there to shoot so many birds to fill the food bank up.... Do some of you guys that go up there really do this, or give away all your shot birds to shoot more. Whats the point then? KILL KILL KILL. Some of you need to take a break and enjoy the simple fact we are allowed to visit such a great place, much like why so many love to come to ND for birds as well. If they didnt really care about how many you were allowed to shoot there wouldnt be a possession on them. Just my opinion and thats just like a**holes, everyone has one. Shootem, where did you score the white shades BTW....


----------



## J.D.

wingaddict said:


> Very solid facts from a guy who lives in Canada, thanks for your reply Brobones.
> Sadly I bet that 25% number is very accurate.
> 
> So where are these "food banks" that everyone seems to find in Canada? In all my trips to Canada, I've found no more than a few people who want just a bird or two, "gifted" to them. I'd bet 90% of the guys who say they found someone to "take all their birds" or "they ate them all" is full of chit and there are some fat coyotes running around in Sask.
> 
> As a guy who travels to Canada to hunt, I find it sad how little respect that many US hunters show the resource. Its pictures and post like shootems that give US hunters a bad name and feeds the "arrogant US" stereotype.
> 
> Shootem posted these pics to feed his ego. Not for any ones enjoyment than his own. Proof by, the lack of anything other than "hero shots".


Never heard any Canadian talk about arrogant US hunters - maybe its your personality. From your posts Ive read on this site I can tell you are probably not a very likeable person to have to be around.

You say shootem posted these pics for his own ego - how do you know that? Are you a mind reader? Maybe he only had the camera out at the end of the hunt, maybe he is saving the action photos for this website he is talking about.....I dont know, I wasnt there...

Two years ago we found an indian that said he would take every bird we wanted to give him for the whole week. I dont remember the exact number but he said the year before he had given "thousands" of birds to native families that wanted them. Sorry if that makes you sad......


----------



## PJ

shooteminthelips said:


> If you dont like the sunglasses that is to bad, my hunting buddies think they look stupid too, however I like them.


x2!


----------



## wingaddict

I don't think I posted anything out of line or false. But thanks for your concern JD.

If you honestly found someone to take your birds that would put them to good use, good on you for helping someone out.

However, I still feel that all too many people use the "we found someone to take them all" as a scapegoat. 
In all my travels in Canada, or for spring snows, or just the fall season in ND. I've found a handful of people wanting to take just one or two birds, but maybe I'm not being persistent enough or hunting the right areas. Who knows.

As far as the ego goes. look at some of the guys posts on this or any other site and its not hard to figure out he's pretty proud of himself. Take it for what its worth.

"Arrogant US" hunters. My buddies wife is from a farm family in Saskatchewan and her relatives and other farmers in the area have nothing good to say about a majority of the hunters that they run into from the states. Its sad really.


----------



## Codeman

Im glad to see others agree with me thinking this is ridiculous. I like how these same ppl that shoot this many birds freak out everytime a NR hunter comes on this forum. This is the exact same thing. You are shooting more birds than you are legally allowed to posses. That is breaking the law for one. Two it is just wrong. What is the fun in just killing killing and killing more birds? There are laws for a purpose. So next time some NR comes on this forum and you give him crap you are the one who is the hypocrit. You are the exact definition of a NR. You are the type of person that gives an NR a bad name. I am sorry if this is extreme, but it is 100 percent true. Even if you gifted those birds out, they are still technically counted towards your possesion limit.

Show some sportsmanship and be humane and an honest hunter. Be happy with what you got and that you had a couple great shoots and stop taking advantage of the system. :rock: This really ticks me off. I am just giving my opinion and I feel everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I am sure you have your own opinion but this is mine. And hopefully after you read all of these comments you realize that you messed up and next time be more responsible and show some sportsmanship.


----------



## BB

> My buddies wife is from a farm family in Saskatchewan and her relatives and other farmers in the area have nothing good to say about a majority of the hunters that they run into from the states. Its sad really.


Well my sisters brothers (me) sister-in-laws brother in laws (me too) neighbors neighbor (me again) hasn't heard of anything remotely close to farmers up there thinking we're arrogant. Asking on about 10-12 spots a trip over the last 10 trips to SK and MB we've ran into one guy who ALMOST denied us permission for being American but that is because he had cattle and they were not letting beef across the border at the time. After he got off his soapbox he gave my buddy permission. 
Our crew gets more responses like 'kill them all,' or 'don't stop shooting.' Everyone we've dealt with in Canada has been really friendly with us and it's not uncommon for them to invite you in for coffee and want to talk politics or what's going on in the states. One thing i have noticed with a lot of the farmers is how crazy they think we are for driving that far to hunt geese. They also seem to hate geese and the only thing they care about as far as waterfowl is that they are kept off their swaths.
Big deal if guys want to kill a pile of snow geese. I think it's widely know that the liberal limits and increased possession limits along with ecallers in the fall are for their own good and the habitat they nest in. Are you guys against nodak having no daily limit in the spring? Are guys that kill 332 in a day and post pics and sell videos of it slobs as well? Or do we have different standards in the fall or another country? If you don't like pics with blood or dead things snow goose forums are probably the wrong thing for you. Maybe petition these sites to have a non-resident cap on how many dead birds can be in each picture and require the birds be cleaned up and laid out in respectable fashion as someone earlier mentioned.


----------



## whiteykiller

SAve the tundra and stack em up. Jerky, sticks and anything else you make in the smoker or dehydrator goes perfect for Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas parties. Our group brought home little over 300 birds for 4 guys this year and they will all get used for that. If you dont like the pictures, dont look. Its that simple. I like em and all that matters is that he and his buddies are having fun. 
However, I dont agree with the "morons" comment about people that dont shoot high numbers at times, because everyone struggles at times.


----------



## bluebird

USAlx50 said:


> Would you guys say it is easier to bring reefer across the border with you into Canada or buy it up there while in country?


They have emptied my truck and trailer every trip for the last 2 years and searched with the drug dog. So i would say get it up in CA.


----------



## USAlx50

I figured it'd be safer that way... they have never tore me down going in but usually do coming back. My only problem would be finding a seller. It's not like norf Minneapolis up there where you can just talk to a dark character on the corner and get a bag.

Think how many birds you could eat if you had the munchies all week.


----------



## shooteminthelips

I got my white sunglasses at Scheels. I think they are sweet! Nothing like blending into a snow goose spread! They had some nice snow camo ones, but they didnt have them in stock or I would have got those instead. There are people in Canada that will take as many birds as you will give them, and eat every one of them. You just have to look around. If that is what you want to do with your birds to stay under your possession limit. I prefer to eat them all while I am up there.  oke: :bop:

Codeman sounds like your a guy who needs a guide cause you dont shoot very many birds. I will take you out and wont charge you a penny as long as I can shoot your limit too. oke: Here is the deal I have been going to Canada and hammering the birds for 6 years. Have never broke a law or had any problems with farmers, game & fish, or locals. I have made a lot of good friends up north that I talk to all year long. They look foreward to us coming every year. Our group spent $4,000 on our trip this year in Canada. Think that made a differance for a small town out in the country? I am sure it did. So if I havent had any infractions and they keep letting me across the boarder every year. I must be doing something right.

I have never seen so many people take offense to a big trailer and white sunglasses in my life. Kind of seems stupid that people would knock me because I have both. However those are probably the people that come on here and talk instead of getting out in the field and getting it done.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

i had some buddys that just got back from canada they shot 761 birds in 6 days.. what did they do with them?? Gave them away to restaurants that wanted them and other places that needed them!!!! The amount of birds you kill shouldnt be a problem too as the snow goose population has grown and will continue to grow about 5% more each year. If we want to try and get these birds under control we have to have numbers like these! I know its not all about killing killing killing, but if we want to continue to hunt these birds for years to come we have got to try and cut down on the numbers of these birds... This is not trying to stir the pot anymore so take this as you want its just my opinion


----------



## recker

When is it enough or is it never. It seems people just love to come to these sites and brag how they killed 865 snows or whatever in 5 days and posts all the pictures of 150 birds on the ground. There is no way you can eat and gift all of these birds IMO. Some may think it looks impressive but to me the pictures just look like a big pile of birds with the Kill Kill Kill mentality. I guess we all have a different view of what a hunt is and what hunting means to us. To me killing is not that important and neither is bragging about it and letting everyone know I got them. My guess is alot of people would just get killing if they could get rid of them and try and keep rationalizing why they could keep killing.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Recker you sound like a guy that doesnt kill that mean birds. I guess this because you say that someone couldnt gift that many or eat that many. That must mean you have have never shot that many or never had the opertunity to try. What is the differance if someone goes out in the spring and kills 350 in the spring in one day. or 350 in the fall over 4 days? You make it seem like we just go out and shoot geese, to just to shoot geese. We work hard for them and enjoy every aspect of goose hunting. Or we wouldnt go to Canada and hunt for a couple weeks every year. Just because we shoot a limit every day doesnt me we dont like the little things. It just means we got lucky a few days in a row!


----------



## recker

I have shot plenty of snow geese. I have friends will access to all kinds of private land in SD and yes I kill some in the spring.

The difference between you and me is I do not need my ego stoked by continuing to kill until the bitter end. I know you want to hear it so yes you are the MAN. You got em man when others came back to the motel with only ten. I did nor realize it was a competition but you get first price. LOL! It is a wonder Americans get a bad name in Canda.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

KILL KILL KILL i shot 865,000 snows last week all by myself!!!! stir the pot a bit :beer:


----------



## BB

For the guys who are against guys shooting 100's of snows, are you against spring regulations? unplugged guns, calllers, no daily or possession limits in some states.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Once again Shootum'.... seems like every reply you have is.... Seem like the type that doesn't shoot many birds....

As far as the "big trailer" Honestly "Your Big Trailer" isn't that big. I have a 48 footer out back that you can roll up there with next year. You should be able to fit a few more SS's in there!

Just bugs me when people brag, thats all! There is one thing to throw up a few pictures... but constantly trying to whore out the sport gets old.

Just draws a-lot of attention you shouldn't want.


----------



## Codeman

I guess there have been some good points in the arguements here that kinda made me think. I guess I don't have a problem with it as long as ppl don't just kill them and leave them. I knew ppl in high school that would do that. It sounds like you guys are responsible hunters. And after hearing all of these responses I feel that it is not that extreme. And it might have been a bit of jealousy seeing to how im lucky to get 10 snows when decoying. But I just hate when ppl shoot up a bunch of birds and waste them.

The points you made about thinking it is wrong in fall but not spring. That is a good point. And I would rather have someone decoy the birds in and actually take some skill compared to someone who jumps them and shoots like a hundred on one jump and has a hundred wounded geese running around. The only thing from your hunt that bothered me was the other birds that got shot up but as long as you were in limits it is fine.

Ok well I am glad I have followed this thread. It has been entertaining. And I will be the first to say sorry for thinking you wasted them. I congratulate you and envy you a little and wish I could have some good hunts.


----------



## wingaddict

teamshakeandbake said:


> i had some buddys that just got back from canada they shot 761 birds in 6 days.. what did they do with them?? *Gave them away to restaurants that wanted them *and other places that needed them!!!!


Suuure they did. :wink:

:rollin:


----------



## chrisg

brobones said:


> bluebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wingaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very solid facts from a guy who lives in Canada, thanks for your reply Brobones.
> Sadly I bet that 25% number is very accurate.
> 
> ".
> 
> 
> 
> This year i gave over 200 birds away to farmers who's land we hunted. I believe this happens a lot. Almost every person we offered birds to was happy to take some. You don't find this in the states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have have lived in SK for 47 of my 49 years, have hunted on my own for 30 of those years and I can honestly say I have not gifted more than a dozen birds out to farmers and like many of you that hunt here I ask the farmer pretty much all the time if he or she would like a few.
> Maybe I don't hunt in the right areas but I wonder what a farmer would do with all of those birds him self. This year most of the farmers biggest concerns was getting the crop in the bin not cleaning waterfowl that someone else shot.
> 
> The second point that comes to mind is did you put your name and Migratory Bird permit number on each bag so the farmer is not liable for shooting and possessing all of those birds. If you didn't, depending on how many people live in the farm house and posses a Migratory game permit they could be over their possession limit and have to be accountable for those birds not the, people who gifted out the birds.
> 
> From my conversations with people from Canadian Wildlife Services gifting is a loop hole in the law. I too have gifted out a few birds here and there but not in the numbers you have stated. If the loop hole gets fixed it will change the way we all hunt I am sure.
> What I have done is made up tags and labels that have my name and Migratory Bird Permit # on them with me if and when I do gift out a bird or two.
Click to expand...

BRO Do you think some of these farmers or landowners would just take some of these birds and dump them in a rockpile on their land somewhere for the coyotes. I just throw this out there, because I have given a few to farmers but for me to think these guys are willing to just take say 40 to 60 or 80 birds is far fetched. Especially if they are not cleaned either. If that is the case these guys are in one heck of an area I wouldnt know what to do if I could shoot and shoot and shoot. But as for ego stroking I guess I have self control to decide when I have enough and quit just to watch the rest of the show... Again this is an opinion, Shootem can kill the biggest dang pile of snows he wants, fine by me... :bop:


----------



## brobones

chrisg said:


> BRO Do you think some of these farmers or landowners would just take some of these birds and dump them in a rockpile on their land somewhere for the coyotes. I just throw this out there, because I have given a few to farmers but for me to think these guys are willing to just take say 40 to 60 or 80 birds is far fetched. Especially if they are not cleaned either. If that is the case these guys are in one heck of an area I wouldnt know what to do if I could shoot and shoot and shoot. But as for ego stroking I guess I have self control to decide when I have enough and quit just to watch the rest of the show... Again this is an opinion, Shootem can kill the biggest dang pile of snows he wants, fine by me... :bop:


I have no idea what farmers do with the birds.... I am sure most farmers do not realize that if the accept the birds from hunters and the birds are not tagged properly that they the farmers has to have a migratory bird permit and must follow the rules that go with that permit and that is possession limits for each specie. 
I am sure that most hunters follow their daily bag limit.... possession limits are no different if you are gifting birds out and you know you have shot more birds than what you are supposed to have in regards to your possession but you gifted them out your still within your legal possession limit then it becomes ethics and not legal question IMO. Until the loop hole is fixed for gifting birds it will continue to happen. I have heard that the same system for upland has been talked about for waterfowl. Which is the leg tagging system your are given a full possession worth of tags for you waterfowl and once you have used up your tags your hunting is done. Whether or not that ever comes in who knows.....
As for the statement above that the birds were gifted out to restaurants I do not believe that, all food has to be inspected to be acceptable for restaurant use, and special permits are required for acquiring of wild game.


----------



## nickle ditch

I know some farmers call them cat food.


----------



## jcnelsn1

Can someone please post a link to the SK hunting regs that state a gifted bird is still considered part of the hunter's possession limit.


----------



## $Sodak$

You all are so full of bull**** it makes me sick.......how stupid can you really be to think what if every hunter shot 600 birds.... well for starters thats not every gonna happen... second if you can somehow believe in your wacked out world that the population of the Light goose is every going to be hurt because of how many birds the hunters are harvesting .....hang it up cause you don't even deserve to hunt.....to me it bull**** there is a limit on snow geese the way it is....if your worried about all the beauty and all the other bull**** you guys talk about....stop and think about the true beauty these birds are hurting....the breeding grounds, the tundra, the crops...hell lets let them over populate so there can be some type of pandemic and then nobody can hunt them.....think about **** before you type your peanut brains about


----------



## brobones

jcnelsn1 said:


> Can someone please post a link to the SK hunting regs that state a gifted bird is still considered part of the hunter's possession limit.


I can not find any reference to this in the SK regs... 
But here is link to a recent bust in SK
http://www.ec.gc.ca/alef-ewe/default.as ... 6271D3E8-1


----------



## chrisg

BB said:


> For the guys who are against guys shooting 100's of snows, are you against spring regulations? unplugged guns, calllers, no daily or possession limits in some states.


I was simply stating that possession was certainly reached and curious what they did with all those birds. Geez some guys need to pull the panty wedges out of their cracks. It was a simple question and I only questioned his answer, nothing more. I dont see them eating all those birds and I am amazed that a farmer or two took all of them, to those that have this opportunity available good for you. Never said there was a population problem and or with limits etc. Am I against it.... NO... Am I for this blantant excuse, "we gave them away"..... NO It Shootem's story and thats that. I simply called BS on those 4 or 5 guys making a dent in those piles by eating them...... Thats all, Oh and BB I am sure you would be too busy trying to help all those people in ND with the flood fight to bother with Spring snow geese and that nonsense anyways..


----------



## jcnelsn1

brobones said:


> jcnelsn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please post a link to the SK hunting regs that state a gifted bird is still considered part of the hunter's possession limit.
> 
> 
> 
> I can not find any reference to this in the SK regs...
> But here is link to a recent bust in SK
> http://www.ec.gc.ca/alef-ewe/default.as ... 6271D3E8-1
Click to expand...

I have hunted that area and know (sort of) some of the people involved in that case. My understanding is that it did not have anything to do with gifting of birds and possession limits. I thought hunters got busted because they were taking birds there to be processed (I understand you cannot remove the wing until at your permanent residence) and that the owner got busted for doing it and some of the meat ended up in products being sold.


----------



## brobones

jcnelsn1 said:


> brobones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcnelsn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please post a link to the SK hunting regs that state a gifted bird is still considered part of the hunter's possession limit.
> 
> 
> 
> I can not find any reference to this in the SK regs...
> But here is link to a recent bust in SK
> http://www.ec.gc.ca/alef-ewe/default.as ... 6271D3E8-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have hunted that area and know (sort of) some of the people involved in that case. My understanding is that it did not have anything to do with gifting of birds and possession limits. I thought hunters got busted because they were taking birds there to be processed (I understand you cannot remove the wing until at your permanent residence) and that the owner got busted for doing it and some of the meat ended up in products being sold.
Click to expand...

All of the birds in this case were gifted birds, birds left with him.
Laurie did not have a migratory permit and he attempted to gift some of the birds to the local food bank here in Saskatoon being a butcher he can and did say the meat was inspected and for human consumption. There were 6 charges originally laid and two of them were over possession and not leaving a wing on the bird.


----------



## shooteminthelips

chrisg you are the one with your panties in your crack. Would have been to much to just say, " Hey man way to pile em up." or Nice shoots" No you got this thing going into a downward spiral over nothing. If I had done something illegal with the birds why would I post them on here? Your the one that got everyone all upset and stupid over a simple picture thread. That was only intended to show how our trip went and show that we had fun. However a few of you guys think it is fun to jump all over me about everything. No matter what I post on this site. Your the one that needs to shoping at victoria secret and try going to Walmart and get a nice comportable pair of tighty whiteies. :beer:


----------



## BB

Sorry Chrisg. Are you guys against SK regs that added a third day possession limit, blue goose decoys, callers, etc.?
We have given 15 or 20 birds at a time to workers at the gas station and a single mother of 4 who bartends in the town we hunt (she couldn't believe we cleaned them). Does anyone have any insight on where these birds ended up?
I do give it a go in the spring and even make it up to ND most years. I'm drawn to the fact that there is no limit and I could really use a 250+ bird day to feed my ego. 
The flood we saw in Fargo was a 100 year level so the probability of me seeing it again in my lifetime is pretty slim...don't try to hijack this thread.


----------



## chrisg

Well you got me there. :rollin: I just know how full of sh*t you really are and how you think you are heads and shoulders above the rest when it comes to snow geese. Please, I could post up every picture of my trip but I dont need a bunch of Avery wannabes to tell me "great job" or way to "pile them up" as you suggested. Keep drinking the kool-aid. In truth it takes very little skill to shoot a rediculous pile of them,especially in SK in the fall. If you are at the right spot you could probably layout in blaze orange and still shoot a limit. With the use of callers up there we shot a pile everyday too, but I guess I am not as badass as you and your crew. Let me know if the elbow pain gets worse from patting yourself on the back so much. Tightey whities out............. :beer:

I love you too BB. :shake:


----------



## shooteminthelips

My elbow does get a little sore, but if the shoe fits. And just so you know 5 birds you shot out the truck window doesn't count as a pile. Is it coinsidence to be in the right spot everyday of a trip? And what do you consider full of ****? Having a bunch of good hunts in Canada then posting up your pictures? Or going on Nodakoutdoors and hijacking a thread and knocking somone you have never met before? Looks to me, like you have bought the tighty whities, but havent taken them out of the package to try them on. Once you try them on and are comfortable maybe you will have some nice refreshing kooliaide too and finally feel how nicely your underwear fit and make you feel happy!


----------



## KEN W

chrisg....if you don't like it,don't read it.I have gone to Sask the past 18 years.We always do well.We don't post up pictures or numbers.That doesn't mean someone else can't.Do your thing and let it alone.Telling someone they are full of BS because they say they gave away a bunch gets you no where,since you weren't there. With the spectacular hatch the snows had this year it was easy to shoot limits.Most days 2 of us could have each shot 3-4 limits or run out of shells trying.

The spring hunting should be awesome with big kill numbers.Anyone wanting to post up how they did....go right ahead. :thumb:


----------



## Watchm!

You go Ken.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Thanks Ken! :bop:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

KEN W said:


> chrisg....if you don't like it,don't read it.I have gone to Sask the past 18 years.*We always do well.We don't post up pictures or numbers.*That doesn't mean someone else can't.Do your thing and let it alone.Telling someone they are full of BS because they say they gave away a bunch gets you no where,since you weren't there. With the spectacular hatch the snows had this year it was easy to shoot limits.Most days 2 of us could have each shot 3-4 limits or run out of shells trying.
> 
> The spring hunting should be awesome with big kill numbers.Anyone wanting to post up how they did....go right ahead. :thumb:


Agree with you 100% ken... the only part that bugs me is the boosting... I am young... And I can remember back when duck and goose hunting was just that.... HUNTING... not a frickin competition. Honestly duck and goose hunting is NOTHING, anyone can go out buy a few decoys, trailer, 15 calls, a blind and go shoot limits and have fun doing so! I LOVE THIS PART OF IT... what bugs me is the competition that has been added to the sport. Having to fight guys for fields, having people piss off landowners to the extent of them having to post everything just to ensure guys won't drive out in a wet field, down Min Maint roads... the list goes on and on. I love taking new people out duck and goose hunting because it is non stop action, there is very few days you don't pull the trigger or shoot many birds. It just bugs me that every person that thinks they have "mastered" the sport instantly thinks they have to start whoring out the sport.

I love seeing pictures don't get me wrong... but comments like, we shoot piles every day, you are jelous because you can't shoot piles, on and on... just gets old.

A couple years ago there was a great thread on the stages of a hunter, I honestly can say it is 100% on in most cases!


----------



## chrisg

shooteminthelips said:


> My elbow does get a little sore, but if the shoe fits. And just so you know 5 birds you shot out the truck window doesn't count as a pile. Is it coinsidence to be in the right spot everyday of a trip? And what do you consider full of &$#*? Having a bunch of good hunts in Canada then posting up your pictures? Or going on Nodakoutdoors and hijacking a thread and knocking somone you have never met before? Looks to me, like you have bought the tighty whities, but havent taken them out of the package to try them on. Once you try them on and are comfortable maybe you will have some nice refreshing kooliaide too and finally feel how nicely your underwear fit and make you feel happy!


Keep telling yourself that HERO. Great pics glad you had fun in SK with your mad snow goose skills. :laugh: Thats all....


----------



## bigblackfoot

shooteminthelips said:


> Would have been to much to just say, " Hey man way to pile em up." or Nice shoots" No you got this thing going into a downward spiral over nothing. If I had done something illegal with the birds why would I post them on here? However a few of you guys think it is fun to jump all over me about everything. No matter what I post on this site. Your the one that needs to shoping at victoria secret and try going to Walmart and get a nice comportable pair of tighty whiteies. :beer:


Dude its NDO, if you dont want people criticizing you then dont post up pictures plain and simple..

Acting like the T.O's and Ocho Cinco's of the snow goose world wont get you anywhere....Just how I see it... eace:

Tighty Whities??? WTF!! :rollin:


----------



## lesser

I guess the big ego is what it is. The thing that bothers me is the the hen mallards. If your shooting 800 - 900 birds in a week why do you need to shoot any hen mallards. Wait till light if you have to other wise only go home with 750 birds. 10 percent of the hunters kill 80 percent of the birds and if them 10 percent treated wildlife with respect it would make the outdoors a lot better place. I don't mind kids or elders that have a tough time of seeing or just people that get out once a year to shoot a few, but the rest of us should be able to count them on one or two fingers a year. Just my .02 Keep shooting straight.


----------



## Chuck Smith

You know what bothers me...

People just can't say... Congrats, nice shoot. But now you have people on this site particular come online and say....why you pumping your chest....or in the deer hunting forum....where's the tag......or what is the limit again....etc.

People just can't say congrats and I enjoyed the pictures. People have to be internet police or strike others down. that is a huge black eye on the hunting community when we bicker between each other.


----------



## KEN W

Chuck Smith said:


> You know what bothers me...
> 
> People just can't say... Congrats, nice shoot. But now you have people on this site particular come online and say....why you pumping your chest....or in the deer hunting forum....where's the tag......or what is the limit again....etc.
> 
> People just can't say congrats and I enjoyed the pictures. People have to be internet police or strike others down. that is a huge black eye on the hunting community when we bicker between each other.


Right on Chuck.No laws have been broken.I see no reason to get on someone's case if they are within the law.You want to put more restrictions on yourself....have at it.


----------



## lesser

The I am legal argument is as lamb as it gets. Nice shoots and way to pile them up seriously


----------



## Decoyer

Nice hunt. Don't worry about people criticizing you. They are just stroking their ego by making sure everyone on the internet knows how "refined" of a hunter they are just like you are by posting pics of how "efficient" of a hunter you are. Its human nature to want to be/feel like the top dog, gives us the drive to succeed in life. The world we live in thrives on it. Hunting is a recreational hobby and as long as you have fun doing it and are within the law who cares.


----------



## KEN W

lesser said:


> The I am legal argument is as lamb as it gets. Nice shoots and way to pile them up seriously


The I am holier than thou attitude is about as LAME as it gets.If there was a concern about limits or shooting hens the Feds would change the law.

Stay within the law and have a good time and don't let guys with their nose out of joint tell you anything different.


----------



## USAlx50

Decoyer said:


> Nice hunt. Don't worry about people criticizing you. They are just stroking their ego by making sure everyone on the internet knows how "refined" of a hunter they are just like you are by posting pics of how "efficient" of a hunter you are. Its human nature to want to be/feel like the top dog, gives us the drive to succeed in life. The world we live in thrives on it. Hunting is a recreational hobby and as long as you have fun doing it and are within the law who cares.


There you go with Engineer talk again..


----------



## Decoyer

Hah, you know it Brody! I just don't get why people need to critize. Attention is all this guy is looking for, if people didn't have 3 pages of comments maybe he wouldn't post pics?.... so I guess I'm part of the problem too :wink:


----------



## the professor

in before its locked...


----------



## shooteminthelips

I don't know hens taste, so much better then green heads. That is why we shot the hens, the greenheads just got in the way of all the snow geese landing in the spread. Consider them casualities of friendly fire! :sniper:


----------



## lesser

I guess if any of you North Dakotan's on here condoning staying within th e laws and that is it. Don't ever let me catch you saying anything about shooting 10 four pointers and jumping roosts and coming in to your field at sun up and it goes on and on. I would never do it, but next time I think I might have to start and make sure I spread the word. Live by your words!!!! Do the math, I have never questioned anyone being illegal because I don't care or know, but blatently shooting hens when you kill as much as they do is as low as it gets. I have more respect for the guy that comes once a year and jumps every roost than this. Like I said nice shoots and way to pile them up.


----------



## shooteminthelips

grrrrrrrrrrrr :rollin: oke:


----------



## J.D.

lesser said:


> blatently shooting hens when you kill as much as they do is as low as it gets. I have more respect for the guy that comes once a year and jumps every roost than this.


hahahahaha - This has now turned into a shooting hens thread! If you cant criticize him for one thing, you better criticize him for something else.

So far he has been criticized for:
type of picture taken
his trailer
eating birds
# of birds shot
his sunglasses
sex of harvested birds
and that is just what I can think of off the top of my head
:down:

All of this hate for simply going out and having a good time with his friends while staying within the law. What gives? I am beginning to think haters will post criticisms no matter what he posts up just because it looks like he is having fun.......


----------



## J.D.

lesser said:


> but blatently shooting hens when you kill as much as they do is as low as it gets. I have more respect for the guy that comes once a year and jumps every roost than this.


I just went back and looked at the pictures to see all of these hens that have you so hot and bothered......I counted no more than a dozen between all the pics. You may want to grab some tissues to dry your tears before you read my next statement, but I probably shot more hens than that the first week of our season by myself! :crybaby:


----------



## shooteminthelips

Haha thanks JD> I Just wonder how long they will keep going. I figure that if I keep it up I might be able to break the, "Has anyone ever heard of shooting a .223 for deer thread!"


----------



## beard

I saw quite a few hen snow geese in those pics as well.


----------



## lesser

You guys are right after thinking about it. I should be shoooting them hens that pedal at 10 yards all the time so I can fill my permit. I can't believe I was so arogant to let them go thinking that it was good for everyone including you. It will not happen again and I understand my role and you will not have to worry about me. What harm is in one group killing 100 hens in a year. On a more serious note does the super star like peanut butter?


----------



## shooteminthelips

We shot 56 ducks the entire trip so a 100 is probably over the top. But yes Gus loves Peanut butter! Got some? He will be your super star too!


----------



## lesser

I was actually serious about the peanut buter for protein. That is what a vet told me. Never tried it, but thought maybe someone that hunts that hard might have. I was referring to us shooting 100 hens instead of the 10 or so we shoot in a year now. We do it to respect the resource (not saying anyone is better than the other).


----------



## BB

Nice job killing all those birds and only shooting a handful (or two) of hens. We let ducks work our snowgoose decoys 19 times and the 20th pass they get it. We shoot an avg of 32.67/ducks per flock we open up on and about 60% of those are hens so we're not nearly as easy on the resource as you guys are. 


> I saw quite a few hen snow geese in those pics as well.


You cannot be serious but since its this website I will act gullible figuring that you are. No matter how many hens we kill it won't affect the population in the slightest significant bit. All the snows in the piles that won't be breeding next yr will be replaced by others who will fill in the voids on whatever colony they nest at. I believe the term is compensatory damage. habitat and nesting conditions we determine how many successful nests and in turn, next years population. Not how many dumb hens you let live. Same for the mallards and all the species that we have a tough time identifying drakes (gadwall, teal, etc) and geese that are impossible to differentiate the sex when hunting them. Shooting drakes is fun but its just a way to make us greenhead hero shot picture takin' hunters feel like conservationists. Please Beard tell me you're kidding...


----------



## Goosepride

For me this is an ethical issue. Shoot your limit legally, good for you. Posting online, that's fine too. Just make sure that in the fall or the next time you go up to shoot more, that the previous year's limit has been eaten.

I hate to say it but I really cut down my hunting because I wasn't really eating everything I shot. I don't have an issue with killing at all. I just have an issue with killing an animal for nothing. No, I'm not a PETA guy at all. I don't have any issue with killing any animal as long as there is a purpose. But, if all you want to do is shoot your gun, go to the range, don't kill and throw out. I'm not saying the original poster is doing this at all. Just make sure they get used in the right way and make sure we stay within the laws, and that's fine with me. I will say a lot of people have very different ideas on what an actual possession limit is though!

I don't know what I'd do with all those geese but I do know who to contact if I want some!


----------



## BeekBuster

Will this thread end already. You people are beating a dead horse...


----------



## Horker23

You guys really! he was just trying to shares some pics. You wonder why no one wants to post pics anymore because all you D-Bags need to jump all over his post. Looks like a good shoot to me! Congrats! Now back off!!!!! Just remember your internet voice means nothing until you wanna chirp up in person! Im getting so sick of this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myles J Flaten

shooteminthelips said:


> I have been going up there for 6 years. And there are morons at the motel that come back with 10 birds a day.quote]
> 
> Your the bomb.com


----------



## shooteminthelips

Thanks Myles J Flaten that is evident. Tell me something I dont know! :withstupid:


----------



## Thomas Dow

Jesus Christ. I haven't checked anything but the classifieds on this site in about a year and now I know why. Really guys?


----------



## Myles J Flaten

No hard feelings man just kinda a dumb thing to write. Nice looking pics looked like a fun trip!


----------



## goosehunternd

Thomas Dow said:


> Jesus Christ. I haven't checked anything but the classifieds on this site in about a year and now I know why. Really guys?


EXACTLY!

Half the people that bashed on this thread post hero pics else where such as Facebook. I guess they want to look cool and bash with there internet buddies here on nodak. Site is FULL of hypocrit's,Internet desk chair professional's and wardens.


----------



## bluebird

:withstupid:

I agree, one of the guys starts bashing and then you see a thread about him and his first successfull snow hunt. Unless you have done this dont come bashing something what you dont understand.

Can we get back to where the Snow Goose Forum was good for sharing good times and info.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER

hunt4P&Y said:


> Most people don't post the pictures because it isn't a big dick contest...
> 
> Putting up piles of birds just looks tacky. Putting up a few of the nicer birds, with the dog and hunters looks 100% better then 75 dirty, bloody birds. It comes down to taste. If a non hunter sees a pile like you have they think... slobs.... but if they see birds that have been cleaned off, hung up... or layed down whichever... with the dogs posing along with the hunter. They may think... wow these guys respect the birds... and do it right.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the trailer. oke:


You got it right.

I have to wonder how many birds some of these dudes eat in a week or are they dumped in a ditch somewhere. Gifted.... gimme a break.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER

> Gave them away to restaurants that wanted them and other places that needed them!!!!


That's the best one I've heard, everrrrrrrrr. Show me a restaurant in rural Sask. that has snow goose on it's menu and I'll eat my shirt.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER said:


> Gave them away to restaurants that wanted them and other places that needed them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best one I've heard, everrrrrrrrr. Show me a restaurant in rural Sask. that has snow goose on it's menu and I'll eat my shirt.
Click to expand...

We gifted some birds to an asian restaurant once. Not sure if they ended up on the menu or on the employees' dinner plates at home.


----------



## mach

Saskatoon.. some cafes used to charge hunters for cooking birds that were by the hunters.
I was recently in a non asian cafe where the hunters did not show up after dropping off the birds.
A couple of years ago I ran into a list of foodbanks who would take in birds..but most of them only took in whole cleaned ones with proper paperwork


----------

